

Make the Switch to Posterous - jmtulloss
http://blog.posterous.com/make-the-switch-to-posterous

======
anigbrowl
_Every day for the next 15 days, we'll add a new platform from which you can
import your old content into Posterous._

Neat marketing! /sits back to await 2 weeks of 'Posterous adds xxx' HN posts

------
j_baker
I understand the desire to dominate the market, but isn't it a bit much to
call other platforms "dying"?

------
lowkey
I recently started my first Posterous blog and so far I am a big fan, though I
would like the founders to answer the very first question posted in the
comments:

"Um. And… what about simple ATOM import/export? The standard way to do all
this stuff, I believe. "

------
ydant
I don't quite get this. It seems to conflict with their existing import and
offers a different set of services to import from.

If you have an account, you can import from Tumblr, Blogger, Wordpress (even a
self-hosted Wordpress, Movable Type, Xanga).

If you go to the URL at the link above (<http://posterous.com/switch>), it
allows you to import from Tumbler, Ning.

I'm assuming they will ultimately be the same set of services.

------
truebosko
Very nice! I just switched our company blog to posterous a few days ago. The
setup was a breeze, adding contributors was simple, and posting-via-email is
just oh so nice.

Only thing I'm not a fan of is the theme editor is kind of slow if you're
doing your own HTML, but that's understandable at this time.

